# What MPG Are You Getting?



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm curious. We have a 2016 Rogue with 1273 miles on it and we have never gotten anywhere close to the advertised 25 mpg city, 32 mpg highway. I just looked this morning and our average as it stands this morning is 12.1 mpg  This is city driving. Our normal average is around 15 mpg and we have gotten as high as 19 mpg highway/city. We use eco mode all of the time, regular gasoline, no ethanol, 87 octane. We do not warm the car up in the morning for 15 minutes or so because it is garaged.

How many miles do you have logged and what is your real world mpg?


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

Mostly city driving I get 22 - 25 mpg. On the highway I've gotten as high as 36 mpg, but normally get in the low 30s. My 2015 Rogue has 3500 miles on it. I do avoid jack rabbit starts and waiting until the last second to brake at lights as this not only affects your mpg, but also is bad for the suspension. However, I also don't drive slow just to get better mpg. If I need to "step on it" to pass a car or when going up an incline, I do it.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey that's great to know. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

1300 miles...the engine is just getting broken in. Mileage will be a bit lower for a few thousand miles.
Using the dashboard MPG indicator isn't reliable by any stretch. Never has been, never will be. The *ONLY* way to check fuel mileage is to calculate it when you gas up.
And your right foot has everything to do with it. Those punchy starts at the stop light will absolutely kill your gas mileage.
For instance, I drive about 16 miles to work, 14 on the highway, 2 in the city, 4 stoplights/stop-signs. I get great mileage.
Coworker, lives in the city, opposite end of town, only 4 miles to work, roughly 15 stoplights/stop-signs. He gets rotten mileage.
I get the vehicle up to speed where it's efficient. He spends his time at about the most inefficient RPM's you can get.
I put on roughly 3.5x the miles he does. We both tend to gas up at every other Friday at the same station after leaving work.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

*MPG?*



jdg said:


> 1300 miles...the engine is just getting broken in. Mileage will be a bit lower for a few thousand miles.
> Using the dashboard MPG indicator isn't reliable by any stretch. Never has been, never will be. The *ONLY* way to check fuel mileage is to calculate it when you gas up.
> And your right foot has everything to do with it. Those punchy starts at the stop light will absolutely kill your gas mileage.
> For instance, I drive about 16 miles to work, 14 on the highway, 2 in the city, 4 stoplights/stop-signs. I get great mileage.
> ...


Thanks for the info, but what MPG are you getting?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

K0PIR said:


> Thanks for the info, but what MPG are you getting?


I'm not. Don't have a Rogue.
My daily driver gets on the order of 2-3 times the MPG your Rogue will ever get.
Ok, it's an '88 Chevy Sprint. Old, ain't pretty, ain't warm in the winter, ain't cool in the summer..but still


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

*Nissan Rogue Owners*



jdg said:


> I'm not. Don't have a Rogue.
> My daily driver gets on the order of 2-3 times the MPG your Rogue will ever get.
> Ok, it's an '88 Chevy Sprint. Old, ain't pretty, ain't warm in the winter, ain't cool in the summer..but still



Really looking for Nissan Rogue owners and their experience with gas mileage, but thanks for your input.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

The odometer just turned over to 2000 miles today. I have a work commute similar to that of "the Judge" - I drive 18 miles to work; 15 miles highway, 3 in the city. I average (according to the dash display) 29.9 - 33.5. 36.2 was displayed one day when I got home and parked in my garage (was actually going to take a picture of it but didn't get to my phone fast enough  ).

2016 AWD Rogue SL


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

selliott37 said:


> The odometer just turned over to 2000 miles today. I have a work commute similar to that of "the Judge" - I drive 18 miles to work; 15 miles highway, 3 in the city. I average (according to the dash display) 29.9 - 33.5. 36.2 was displayed one day when I got home and parked in my garage (was actually going to take a picture of it but didn't get to my phone fast enough  ).
> 
> 2016 AWD Rogue SL


That's great! Do you use eco mode? 91 octane?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

K0PIR said:


> That's great! Do you use eco mode? 91 octane?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I use 89 octane and have never used eco mode. I've always left everything "as is" except for when locking in AWD a couple of times during/after heavy snow/ice storms. I didn't pay any attention to the mpg after those drives 'cause I was too intent on getting from point A to point B.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

We're at a whopping 21.4 miles per gallon avg. We have over 2000 miles on the car now 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 66redrider (Mar 22, 2016)

I am avg around 27 mpg...drive mainly hwy to work. My best avg for a trip to work was 32.4 mpg. I usually leave the drive mode in eco. I so far cant complain on the gas mileage for my 2016 rogue.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

I hope ours gets that eventually. Thanks for commenting!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jays_2016 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have a 2016 Rogue S AWD and currently have about 2000 miles on it. The first 1000 miles or so I was getting 17-20 mpg. I was also February and temps were still pretty cold (I live in Canada). Its improved quite a bit since spring has arrived and the engine has broken in a bit. Currently about 30-32 hwy and 23-25 city. I think the warmer temperatures made a bit difference.


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

I have about 6,000 miles on mine. I'm getting 27-28mpg.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

jays_2016 said:


> I have a 2016 Rogue S AWD and currently have about 2000 miles on it. The first 1000 miles or so I was getting 17-20 mpg. I was also February and temps were still pretty cold (I live in Canada). Its improved quite a bit since spring has arrived and the engine has broken in a bit. Currently about 30-32 hwy and 23-25 city. I think the warmer temperatures made a bit difference.


That's Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

KimT said:


> I have about 6,000 miles on mine. I'm getting 27-28mpg.


Thanks for letting me know! That's great!


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's a summary, including yours, 

city
avg
hwy

12
15/21
19

23
30
36

-
32
-

-
27
32

24
-
31

-
27
-

There's a lot of missing data but you seem to do worse on city driving. The averages depend on each owners city vs. hwy driving and we don't have that ratio so I'd go with max & min mileages.

Check if the plugs are black (runs too rich) instead of chocolate tan.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

OhmsLaw said:


> Here's a summary, including yours,
> 
> city
> avg
> ...


Huh? I don't know what that is.

We are still getting only 24mpg on the hwy with 3000 miles on the odometer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's a Dot Plot for hwy mileage, including yours

.|.........|.........|
20...............40
.....x.....xxx

More hwy mileage data may make your car seem worse or better but for now it seems you have a as yet undetermined problem.

The dealer is not going to want to deal with this, and it's not safety related.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

OhmsLaw said:


> Here's a Dot Plot for hwy mileage, including yours
> 
> .|.........|.........|
> 20...............40
> ...


I still don't know what that is. 

If you have a 2016 Rogue please post what mileage you are getting 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

